# Warp drive limiting



## dillond666 (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe you could use the throttle pedal interface to pull throttle to zero on motor overspeed?


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

dillond666 said:


> Maybe you could use the throttle pedal interface to pull throttle to zero on motor overspeed?


Not sure it will work with a dual channel hall effect pedal, I may try that if I can't get an answer from NGC


----------

